

Pwnmeal: Extreme Gaming Oatmeal - zdw
http://blog.maxistentialism.com/post/84273846968/pwnmeal-extreme-gaming-oatmeal-pwnmeal-extreme

======
voltagex_
This is a great hack, and a good look inside turning an idea into something
(humourously) real very quickly.

------
xerophtye
why doesn't this have more upvotes? this was EPIC :D

